# Calling all GHOSTS!!!!!!!



## scarelet (Nov 4, 2013)

Sup guys. I'm going to gaming party for COD Ghost tonight and after Ill be gaming it up after. Im looking for some stoners slash strait Gs. I game so if any one is interested in a clan or just chilling send friend request to ScareletKush on x box live see you laters..


----------



## twistedj420 (Nov 6, 2013)

on ghost they make it so console can play with pc correct ?


----------



## MoNoXiDe211 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone play on the ps3?


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone have BF4 on the xbox one my gamertag is TheDirtKing420


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm on PS3............. online id -------> *jcdws623 *...............hit me up!!unless you scurry!!!


----------



## MoNoXiDe211 (Nov 27, 2013)

jcdws602 said:


> I'm on PS3............. online id -------> *jcdws623 *...............hit me up!!unless you scurry!!!


do you play mw3 or ghost?


----------



## jcdws602 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ghost......


----------

